# Uber's internal charts show how its driver-rating system actually works



## arto71

Every time you finish an Uber ride, you give your driver a rating from one to five stars. Chances are you probably don't put a lot of thought into that rating, but for Uber drivers, it's crucial.

Uber uses driver ratings to create an average rating for each driver. And if a driver's rating slips below a certain amount, they're booted off Uber, left to either try other ridesharing services or change their job.

Uber's San Francisco office sent a guide to all of its drivers in 2014 that explained how the driver-rating system works, and how drivers can improve their scores.

The document says that 4.6 is the important number when it comes to driver ratings. If a driver's rating is 4.6 or lower then Uber is going to start considering kicking that driver off the system.

This chart shows the distribution between the different driver ratings:








Uber

The 2014 document says that only 2-3% of drivers are in the danger zone below a 4.6 average rating, putting them at risk of deactivation. It also says that "deactivating the accounts of the drivers who provide consistently poor experiences ensures that Uber continues to be known for quality."

*Uber's weekly email newsletter*
Uber drivers (or "partners," as they're known) are sent an email newsletter every week by Uber which covers fares, surge pricing, and other important information.

If a rider is underperforming it includes a line of red text to let them know that their average rating is low. Like this:








Uber

This diagram is also included to remind drivers to keep their rating high.








Uber

*There's another driver statistic that Uber tracks*
The driver rating isn't the only statistic that Uber tracks. It also looks at something called the "Acceptance rate." When a rider requests a trip through Uber, the nearest driver gets a "ping" telling them that someone wants a ride. They have 15 seconds to tap on the screen of their phone and accept the ping, otherwise it goes to another rider. The percentage of pings accepted is the acceptance rate.

Uber tells drivers that they should keep above an 80% acceptance rate, but "the closer to 100% the better."

*It includes the statistic in the weekly email that is sent out to drivers:*








Uber

*Why drivers get low ratings*
The Uber guide to the driver ranking system also includes information on what causes riders to leave low ratings.

Here's a chart created by Uber that shows the most frequent complaints that Uber customers have (the annotations are Uber's own):








Uber

Uber says that it takes a lot for a driver to receive a one-star rating. In fact, as of 2014, only 1% of driver ratings are one-star, and 5% of trips are rated three stars or lower. The leading causes of one-star ratings are fights or harassment, a problem that Uber has repeatedly struggled with.








Uber

There's a common myth shared amongst Uber drivers that their ratings actually get worse during the busiest times. They think working late nights over the weekends will result in the worst ratings. But Uber denies that. It offers up this chart as proof that late-nights actually give _better_ ratings:








Uber

*What drivers can do to improve their rating*
The most useful part of the Uber guide for its drivers will probably be the advice on how to maintain a high score. Here's what Uber recommends:


Offer passengers bottled water, chewing gum, snacks, mints and phone chargers.
Keep your vehicle clean and well-maintained
Dress appropriately
Open the door
Offer to carry bags
Take the best route
Be nice
Pick up the right rider
Don't ask for a five-star rating


----------



## UberHammer

arto71 said:


> Offer passengers bottled water, chewing gum, snacks, mints and phone chargers.
> Dress appropriately
> Open the door
> Offer to carry bags


None of these will improve your rating if you do them, nor will they hurt your rating if you don't.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

arto71 said:


> Offer passengers bottled water, chewing gum, snacks, mints and phone chargers.


So Uber suggests that you spend your own money on treats and then have to clean up after the customers who use them.



arto71 said:


> Open the door
> Offer to carry bags


It is often not safe to open the door. The only doors I have opened in memory are for those who are on crutches or someone who is elderly.

Unfortunately, the number of times we get tipped would argue against carrying bags.


----------



## ubershiza

Giving water and mints is like taking another rate cut. More money out of drivers pocket.


----------



## kaboom08

Oc_DriverX said:


> So Uber suggests that you spend your own money on treats and then have to clean up after the customers who use them.
> 
> It is often not save to open the door. The only doors I have opened in memory are for those who are on crutches or someone who is elderly.
> 
> Unfortunately, the number of times we get tipped would argue against carrying bags.


I agree its just ridiculous to pull up on a busy road in a city centre especially when the rider is in the most stupid place i.e DO NOT PARK HERE kind of place and what you are supposed to get out of the car with engine still running walk around the car to open the door for someone when they are automatically already opening the door themselves, here in Australia most would look at you stupid, believe my I tried when I first started driving. I am sure as well that in some parts of the world you are likely to get your car jacked, lol The elderly and not so abled bodied that's a different story but they are more than likely going to be in a place where you can park right?

As for water and mints etc I had a girl complain the other day because I had run out of water, as for mints I am sick to death with empty wrappers strewn all over and mints stuck to my seats, I am also banning ALL food and beverages from now on, the other day a guy asked if he could eat a snickers? I said yes! What can you do with a snickers? next day cleaning my car there was chocolate all over the floor rubbed into the carpet and McDonald's are BANNED for sure fed up of finding chips scattered about .


----------



## chi1cabby

*Guide to the Uber Rating System*
*https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0N1atTXPM8FSW5qMTd6RmZkcGc/view?usp=docslist_api

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0gnhj14o226y6l/The Rating System.pdf*


----------



## SCdave

My personality and work experience is that I want to always give any customer/client a 5 star experience. Yes, here is the but....

Uber has decided that they will beat this out of drivers by lowering rates and placing the burden of rapid growth on the Drivers.

I am always courtesy, friendly, and drive safely. I have a clean car but don't clean it as often any more. I keep my car maintained so it is safe but I don't plan on being ahead of my maintenance schedule (like a year ago when I made more) but I will do maintenance/repairs only when I absolutely must, I will almost never offer water, mints, gum unless in very unusual circumstances (those are for me), I will not open doors unless it is a safety issue or to make sure damage is not done to my vehicle by drunk/stoned PAX, and I have an AUX Cable/USB Charging cables for (Androids, iphone 4, 5/6) but don't offer them unless a PAX is nice and in a bind.

This is the current Uber Way after all of the Rate Cuts. It's unfortunate but what Uber Says and what they really care about are two totally different things.


----------



## Lidman

Somebody I know that drives UBer in DesMoines, told me the other day that perhaps if the ratings scale was out of ten instead of five, there would be more leeway for the drivers. Most likely though anything below 9.5 would probably put you on ubers shit list.
It just gives me gratitude on the weekends when dealing with the drunks that are difficult. Don't have to worry about a 1 star rating. Also the more pax in car the more $$$ Why uber doesn't let you charge for additional pax ........


----------



## Western Warrior

kaboom08 said:


> I agree its just ridiculous to pull up on a busy road in a city centre especially when the rider is in the most stupid place i.e DO NOT PARK HERE kind of place and what you are supposed to get out of the car with engine still running walk around the car to open the door for someone when they are automatically already opening the door themselves, here in Australia most would look at you stupid, believe my I tried when I first started driving. I am sure as well that in some parts of the world you are likely to get your car jacked, lol The elderly and not so abled bodied that's a different story but they are more than likely going to be in a place where you can park right?
> 
> As for water and mints etc I had a girl complain the other day because I had run out of water, as for mints I am sick to death with empty wrappers strewn all over and mints stuck to my seats, I am also banning ALL food and beverages from now on, the other day a guy asked if he could eat a snickers? I said yes! What can you do with a snickers? next day cleaning my car there was chocolate all over the floor rubbed into the carpet and McDonald's are BANNED for sure fed up of finding chips scattered about .


I agree with you on the food. Those damn tacos/burrito carts stations themselves at the exit of the clubs and I see my pax, all drunk, heading towards my car holding giant tacos that are falling apart. I know they're gonna eat it if I let them in and will also get "1" rating for laying down the law. On the other hand, if I cancel my cancel rate goes up. Screwed either way.


----------



## kaboom08

The truth is... No matter what you do - water, mints, lollies, chewing gum, clean car, spotify, all the cables, polite and courteous, opened the door, safe driving, good road knowledge, let them eat and drink etc etc.

There will always be that 1 or 2 riders will find something to complain about whether its, you don't have the iphone 6 cable, you listened to sat navs directions or your own preferred route even though you may of asked them first, is there any particular route they would like to take? Then they turn around and tell you to go straight at the lights at the last minute when you are now in the lane to turn left, I drive a 4x4 ute and its a little high to get into, most riders love it but then there will be the older ladies that just can't quite get in, I have had really posh people in the car and you can feel them snubbing you as you are not driving Bentley, you can see them looking around inspecting your car, lol.

The list goes on and there is one thing that I have learned, I can tell who will rate me low and the majority of the time I have also rated them low, you can just feel it most of the time.

I think the rating system is flawed as it seems you can please most of the riders but all it takes is one rider to give you 3 stars and it seems so hard to bounce back from that, then before you know it your rating is 4.7 what's that going to put into the riders mind before they get in? Its just a horrible spiral from there.

You can get as many 5 stars as you like but one 3 star rating will so damage your stats.

My Mitsubishi Triton is in immaculate condition and is spotless I have all the mod cons and I am as professional as can be but my rating today is 4.7


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

I liked the part in the chart where the fares per hour was $36 over an entire week, seriously doubt that is possible now. Says top drivers were at $28.40, now the emails I get say top drivers are at $17 per hour, glad to see they are keeping partners earnings high, and at an 84% acceptance rate no guarantees for that driver!


----------



## Roogy

arto71 said:


> Every time you finish an Uber ride, you give your driver a rating from one to five stars. Chances are you probably don't put a lot of thought into that rating, but for Uber drivers, it's crucial.


Arto and chi1cabby, it's misleading to post this info because Uber does what Uber does, they don't follow a script. I was deactivated for a "2-week rating below 4.4". (a 4.38 to be exact, I believe) Even though my overall was a 4.70 and it was 4.85 before that two week stretch. Even though I had 60 total trips under my belt, not 500. Never had an altercation nor exchanged unpleasant words with any passenger. There's nothing in what you posted that speaks of a '2-week rolling rating'. Uber changes up the rules on a daily basis, so by the time you post any information here it is almost outdated already.

There's actually a CSR who left me a message to discuss the situation. He saw a post I made about it here, probably after it got quoted in an article in the dailybeast. This post jogged my memory - I need to call him back. However it will be purely informational as my insurance told me to discontinue driving by end of month if I want to keep my coverage, so I have to stay in deactivated status.


----------



## Sydney Uber

arto71 said:


> Every time you finish an Uber ride, you give your driver a rating from one to five stars. Chances are you probably don't put a lot of thought into that rating, but for Uber drivers, it's crucial.
> 
> Uber uses driver ratings to create an average rating for each driver. And if a driver's rating slips below a certain amount, they're booted off Uber, left to either try other ridesharing services or change their job.
> 
> Uber's San Francisco office sent a guide to all of its drivers in 2014 that explained how the driver-rating system works, and how drivers can improve their scores.
> 
> The document says that 4.6 is the important number when it comes to driver ratings. If a driver's rating is 4.6 or lower then Uber is going to start considering kicking that driver off the system.
> 
> This chart shows the distribution between the different driver ratings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> The 2014 document says that only 2-3% of drivers are in the danger zone below a 4.6 average rating, putting them at risk of deactivation. It also says that "deactivating the accounts of the drivers who provide consistently poor experiences ensures that Uber continues to be known for quality."
> 
> *Uber's weekly email newsletter*
> Uber drivers (or "partners," as they're known) are sent an email newsletter every week by Uber which covers fares, surge pricing, and other important information.
> 
> If a rider is underperforming it includes a line of red text to let them know that their average rating is low. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> This diagram is also included to remind drivers to keep their rating high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> *There's another driver statistic that Uber tracks*
> The driver rating isn't the only statistic that Uber tracks. It also looks at something called the "Acceptance rate." When a rider requests a trip through Uber, the nearest driver gets a "ping" telling them that someone wants a ride. They have 15 seconds to tap on the screen of their phone and accept the ping, otherwise it goes to another rider. The percentage of pings accepted is the acceptance rate.
> 
> Uber tells drivers that they should keep above an 80% acceptance rate, but "the closer to 100% the better."
> 
> *It includes the statistic in the weekly email that is sent out to drivers:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> *Why drivers get low ratings*
> The Uber guide to the driver ranking system also includes information on what causes riders to leave low ratings.
> 
> Here's a chart created by Uber that shows the most frequent complaints that Uber customers have (the annotations are Uber's own):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> Uber says that it takes a lot for a driver to receive a one-star rating. In fact, as of 2014, only 1% of driver ratings are one-star, and 5% of trips are rated three stars or lower. The leading causes of one-star ratings are fights or harassment, a problem that Uber has repeatedly struggled with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> There's a common myth shared amongst Uber drivers that their ratings actually get worse during the busiest times. They think working late nights over the weekends will result in the worst ratings. But Uber denies that. It offers up this chart as proof that late-nights actually give _better_ ratings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> *What drivers can do to improve their rating*
> The most useful part of the Uber guide for its drivers will probably be the advice on how to maintain a high score. Here's what Uber recommends:
> 
> 
> Offer passengers bottled water, chewing gum, snacks, mints and phone chargers.
> Keep your vehicle clean and well-maintained
> Dress appropriately
> Open the door
> Offer to carry bags
> Take the best route
> Be nice
> Pick up the right rider
> Don't ask for a five-star rating


Uber manipulates the heat map and surges to impart some sort of fleet control, drawing resources towards areas of supposed higher demand.

if you drive for Uber for more than 6months and have the riders app open in a surge you'll see it has nothing to do with supply issues.

In the same way Uber will trot out manufactured graphs and statistics to encourage, direct or mislead drivers into driving in a manner that best suits them.

As if drunken, late nigh party goers are more reasonable, considerate passengers! What utter utter BULLCRAP!


----------



## arto71

Roogy said:


> Arto and chi1cabby, it's misleading to post this info


For that exact reason it needs to be posted.


----------



## Uzcaliber

I got an email from Uber yesterday. It said 4.3 or below was at risk of deactivation (I have high rating). May be it only applies in Minneapolis. Every city is different, it goes by the statistic of the city.
Note: Do not feed your passengers. Not even a drink. I stopped giving them freebies and my ratings keep going up. Besides, you may set a bad precedence, ruining all other drivers with high expectation, or perhaps you may make some of your passengers feel uncomfortable or creepy.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

As I see it. The only way, well there is another, is that a credable mole from within starts to post the real info. Then what will the admins here do. I hope they keep there Ethics and Personal Integrity in line.

The other is a court order or through the Discovery process, and we may never see that unless it becomes public record. And by the time that happens, from the sounds of it, who is going to still be here?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

The driving ratings thing is stupid. UBER uses like the gestapo to scare drivers into kissing the pax's feet. Regardless how big of scumbags they are.


----------



## Actionjax

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber manipulates the heat map and surges to impart some sort of fleet control, drawing resources towards areas of supposed higher demand.
> 
> if you drive for Uber for more than 6months and have the riders app open in a surge you'll see it has nothing to do with supply issues.
> 
> In the same way Uber will trot out manufactured graphs and statistics to encourage, direct or mislead drivers into driving in a manner that best suits them.
> 
> As if drunken, late nigh party goers are more reasonable, considerate passengers! What utter utter BULLCRAP!


Ya I believe this is the case. While the systm is in auto pilot most of the time. There is a degree of manipulation that goes on behind the scenes.

During New Years eve there was a huge flood of drivers on the streets. No surge all night (that's the auto pilot thing) not even a yellow area.

Then someone woke up at 1:50 AM and lit the entire city up red. 3.5X from what I remember. Every area. all at once. Even areas you never see a surge at because of the low population there of riders.

Without fail I watched each zone drop in surge then go back to white within 2 or 3 min. Some of the major city areas kept surge going but at 1.2x - 1.7x. Then they were gone in 15 min.

You can't tell me that wasn't some Uber employee swinging by the office after the ball drop to check to see how things were going and then was in horror when he realized the pot of gold was not as full as it should have been. Then in a panic pulled the switch.

It was so obvious.

As for the heat maps...in my area I think they are accurate....mind you I think they have been using the same one for the last 2 months.

As for the graphs and statistics...I think they are accurate if you want to tell half a story or a view to build your cause. Real yes....just not based in the real world we would drive in.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> Ya I believe this is the case. While the systm is in auto pilot most of the time. There is a degree of manipulation that goes on behind the scenes.
> 
> During New Years eve there was a huge flood of drivers on the streets. No surge all night (that's the auto pilot thing) not even a yellow area.
> 
> Then someone woke up at 1:50 AM and lit the entire city up red. 3.5X from what I remember. Every area. all at once. Even areas you never see a surge at because of the low population there of riders.
> 
> Without fail I watched each zone drop in surge then go back to white within 2 or 3 min. Some of the major city areas kept surge going but at 1.2x - 1.7x. Then they were gone in 15 min.
> 
> You can't tell me that wasn't some Uber employee swinging by the office after the ball drop to check to see how things were going and then was in horror when he realized the pot of gold was not as full as it should have been. Then in a panic pulled the switch.
> 
> It was so obvious.
> 
> As for the heat maps...in my area I think they are accurate....mind you I think they have been using the same one for the last 2 months.
> 
> As for the graphs and statistics...I think they are accurate if you want to tell half a story or a view to build your cause. Real yes....just not based in the real world we would drive in.


They dont even have to swing by the office as such. A whole City's operations can be run, monitored and manipulated from a laptop.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lidman said:


> Somebody I know that drives UBer in DesMoines, told me the other day that perhaps if the ratings scale was out of ten instead of five, there would be more leeway for the drivers.


 IMO it should be a 3 star system:
'Above average', 'average' and 'fire the driver'.


----------



## Wei Rodrigues

Uzcaliber said:


> ... Note: Do not feed your passengers. Not even a drink. I stopped giving them freebies and my ratings keep going up. Besides, you may set a bad precedence, ruining all other drivers with high expectation, or perhaps you may make some of your passengers feel uncomfortable or creepy.


I offer freebies to try to keep the ratings up. After my spiel about the 'comforts', two young women said "Wow you're spoiling us. We're going to start expecting this.". So, sorry about that. Rethinking it.


----------



## Actionjax

Wei Rodrigues said:


> I offer freebies to try to keep the ratings up. After my spiel about the 'comforts', two young women said "Wow you're spoiling us. We're going to start expecting this.". So, sorry about that. Rethinking it.


Funny thing is I had someone say I was spoiling them. All I asked was would they like me to turn the heat up or change the radio station.


----------



## johnywinslow

its all overblown hype. I offer nothing in the form of treats. I don't offer to charge their phone, If they ask, then I help. what I do do, is always ask there comfort level ...too hot? too cold? then just as we start I ask if they need to stop on the way, Im happy to do it. if they want to talk we talk it up, if they are glued to their phone(most are) I shut up and drive. I wash my car as needed, usually twice a week, drive threw and a quickie vac. is all, no need to detail an uber X . I have 350 trips and a 4.82 rating. don't spend money and stress yourself out over it.


----------



## Iliana

SCdave said:


> My personality and work experience is that I want to always give any customer/client a 5 star experience. Yes, here is the but....
> 
> Uber has decided that they will beat this out of drivers by lowering rates and placing the burden of rapid growth on the Drivers.
> 
> I am always courtesy, friendly, and drive safely. I have a clean car but don't clean it as often any more. I keep my car maintained so it is safe but I don't plan on being ahead of my maintenance schedule (like a year ago when I made more) but I will do maintenance/repairs only when I absolutely must, I will almost never offer water, mints, gum unless in very unusual circumstances (those are for me), I will not open doors unless it is a safety issue or to make sure damage is not done to my vehicle by drunk/stoned PAX, and I have an AUX Cable/USB Charging cables for (Androids, iphone 4, 5/6) but don't offer them unless a PAX is nice and in a bind.
> 
> This is the current Uber Way after all of the Rate Cuts. It's unfortunate but what Uber Says and what they really care about are two totally different things.


Totally agree. I tried doing the ******ed Uber opening the door thing in South Beach Miami and all hell broke loose. There should be a drop box prompting riders to enter reason why lower than 5 star rating in order to submit such. Very stressful and discouraging that Uber does not have our busted backs


----------



## ReviTULize

It's amazing how much time people will spend focusing on ratings instead of the job!
Just smile, be personable and "own" each situation. The ratings (like them or not) come from your pax.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

arto71 said:


> Every time you finish an Uber ride, you give your driver a rating from one to five stars. Chances are you probably don't put a lot of thought into that rating, but for Uber drivers, it's crucial.
> 
> Uber uses driver ratings to create an average rating for each driver. And if a driver's rating slips below a certain amount, they're booted off Uber, left to either try other ridesharing services or change their job.
> 
> Uber's San Francisco office sent a guide to all of its drivers in 2014 that explained how the driver-rating system works, and how drivers can improve their scores.
> 
> The document says that 4.6 is the important number when it comes to driver ratings. If a driver's rating is 4.6 or lower then Uber is going to start considering kicking that driver off the system.
> 
> This chart shows the distribution between the different driver ratings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> The 2014 document says that only 2-3% of drivers are in the danger zone below a 4.6 average rating, putting them at risk of deactivation. It also says that "deactivating the accounts of the drivers who provide consistently poor experiences ensures that Uber continues to be known for quality."
> 
> *Uber's weekly email newsletter*
> Uber drivers (or "partners," as they're known) are sent an email newsletter every week by Uber which covers fares, surge pricing, and other important information.
> 
> If a rider is underperforming it includes a line of red text to let them know that their average rating is low. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> This diagram is also included to remind drivers to keep their rating high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> *There's another driver statistic that Uber tracks*
> The driver rating isn't the only statistic that Uber tracks. It also looks at something called the "Acceptance rate." When a rider requests a trip through Uber, the nearest driver gets a "ping" telling them that someone wants a ride. They have 15 seconds to tap on the screen of their phone and accept the ping, otherwise it goes to another rider. The percentage of pings accepted is the acceptance rate.
> 
> Uber tells drivers that they should keep above an 80% acceptance rate, but "the closer to 100% the better."
> 
> *It includes the statistic in the weekly email that is sent out to drivers:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> *Why drivers get low ratings*
> The Uber guide to the driver ranking system also includes information on what causes riders to leave low ratings.
> 
> Here's a chart created by Uber that shows the most frequent complaints that Uber customers have (the annotations are Uber's own):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> Uber says that it takes a lot for a driver to receive a one-star rating. In fact, as of 2014, only 1% of driver ratings are one-star, and 5% of trips are rated three stars or lower. The leading causes of one-star ratings are fights or harassment, a problem that Uber has repeatedly struggled with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> There's a common myth shared amongst Uber drivers that their ratings actually get worse during the busiest times. They think working late nights over the weekends will result in the worst ratings. But Uber denies that. It offers up this chart as proof that late-nights actually give _better_ ratings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber
> 
> *What drivers can do to improve their rating*
> The most useful part of the Uber guide for its drivers will probably be the advice on how to maintain a high score. Here's what Uber recommends:
> 
> 
> Offer passengers bottled water, chewing gum, snacks, mints and phone chargers.
> Keep your vehicle clean and well-maintained
> Dress appropriately
> Open the door
> Offer to carry bags
> Take the best route
> Be nice
> Pick up the right rider
> Don't ask for a five-star rating


POST #:1 /arto71 : Thanks for this!


----------



## San Diego Steve

I agree, never get tipped for loading bags and it jacks up my already messed up back. No more bags lifted, I open the trunk and tell them my back is hurting from another riders bags. Help guide it in so my bumper is not scratched. Not one tip for busting my back up, amazing!


Oc_DriverX said:


> So Uber suggests that you spend your own money on treats and then have to clean up after the customers who use them.
> 
> It is often not save to open the door. The only doors I have opened in memory are for those who are on crutches or someone who is elderly.
> 
> Unfortunately, the number of times we get tipped would argue against carrying bags.


gree


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON

kaboom08 said:


> I agree its just ridiculous to pull up on a busy road in a city centre especially when the rider is in the most stupid place i.e DO NOT PARK HERE kind of place and what you are supposed to get out of the car with engine still running walk around the car to open the door for someone when they are automatically already opening the door themselves, here in Australia most would look at you stupid, believe my I tried when I first started driving. I am sure as well that in some parts of the world you are likely to get your car jacked, lol The elderly and not so abled bodied that's a different story but they are more than likely going to be in a place where you can park right?
> 
> As for water and mints etc I had a girl complain the other day because I had run out of water, as for mints I am sick to death with empty wrappers strewn all over and mints stuck to my seats, I am also banning ALL food and beverages from now on, the other day a guy asked if he could eat a snickers? I said yes! What can you do with a snickers? next day cleaning my car there was chocolate all over the floor rubbed into the carpet and McDonald's are BANNED for sure fed up of finding chips scattered about .


I agree 100%.


----------



## UberXking

ReviTULize said:


> It's amazing how much time people will spend focusing on ratings instead of the job!
> Just smile, be personable and "own" each situation. The ratings (like them or not) come from your pax.


After all is said and done Uber manipulates the rating you receive to fit its business needs.


----------



## William1964

Solid information. However if bad ratings are 5% of the total low-rated rides then a bad route would only cause 5% of the writers to post a low rating. All the four stars that come out are from people had good experiences.

To complete the conspiracy. A driver that is deactivated where uber earns 20% of the total fare may result in the driver being reactivated where uber earns 25% of the total fare.

Can you afford another $30 a week for a $600 paycheck?


----------



## Guest

Uber also suggests a blue!!! Job in exchange with 5.5*


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory

You guys actually believe anything Uber puts out anymore????

Of course they'll say this, 12-1am is when they get the most trips and hit riders with the highest surges, they just want to keep cars on the road no matter how many of you get low ratings or deactivated. They can just get another $100 out of you for their BS class. 

The truth is, they have no clue what advice to give since no office manager or customer service worker is allowed to be a driver. If they were, they would obviously quit or subvert Uber's plans from the inside.


----------



## driverguy77

Can the rider see what you rated them and give you a retaliatory rating in return?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

driverguy77 said:


> Can the rider see what you rated them and give you a retaliatory rating in return?


No.


----------



## driverguy77

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No.


At what rating does the rider (or at least be in danger of) getting deactivated? I've been told some riders have a rating of 1.0 and below and still can ride.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

[EDIT] shoot - just realized you asked about the RIDER rating, not the DRIVER rating... my repsonse below is about driver ratings. As far as RIDER ratings... Uber doesn't care. They'll only deactivate a rider for 'cause' (violation of terms of use - which does include beahvior standards). *The whole point of RIDER ratings is to allow DRIVERS to make a decision* about whether they want to provie service to a rider.[/EDIT]

The general consensus seems to be that if your drop below 4.6 you'll start getting warnings. As far as I know there is no set rating that is consistent across all operating divisions. But there are a lot of variables as riders are not evaluated based entirely on their rating. Some pax's love to write and complain - and they can make something ridiculous sound like a major incident - or even something that was their fault sound like it was the driver's fault. Uber alos looks at acceptance rate and for patterns of driving that appear to be a driver manipulating something like the incentives. Long and short of it is that if you have done just a small number of rides and problems keep popping up, you're more likely to be deactivated (with or without warning) than a driver who has a couple of thousand rides with a clear history of being normal/above average.

Also, the CSRs say that unless their are complaints about a new driver - or a pattern of 'bad' use of the system, that the first 50 ride ratings don't mean much... after that, your 'current' rating is the average of your last 500 rides - which means that if you don't screw anything too badly in your first 50 rides and can get a good pattern of driving and experience going, you should be fine... and the more rides you give above the first 50, the less impact any single rating will have on your overall and/or current rating.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## driverguy77

Michael Cleveland- All I can think of is possibly missing the tag/marker, by going past it slightly sometimes, and sometimes making wrong turns, which is totally unintentional, it can be confusing sometimes- some intersections, I do my best not to do so. I follow my GPS and if they want me to take a different route they can give me turn by turn directions. I have 68 rides a 4.41 rating. I don't provide candy, water, or an aux cable, but I would let them use my charger to charge my phone, my car is perfectly clean.

I do need to completely empty out my truck (there was few small things in there- now I know I need it for passenger luggage) I keep my ice scraper/snow wiper in my car because I need it for snow storms.

Seems now, my rating will never improve, because even if I get 5 stars for the rest of my life driving for uber, my rated trips will increase by 1 each time, and my 5 star count will increase by 1 each time- keeping it the same.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

driverguy77 said:


> Michael Cleveland- All I can think of is possibly missing the tag/marker, by going past it slightly sometimes, and sometimes making wrong turns, which is totally unintentional, it can be confusing sometimes- some intersections, I do my best not to do so. I follow my GPS and if they want me to take a different route they can give me turn by turn directions. I have 68 rides a 4.41 rating. I don't provide candy, water, or an aux cable, but I would let them use my charger to charge my phone, my car is perfectly clean.
> 
> I do need to completely empty out my truck (there was few small things in there- now I know I need it for passenger luggage) I keep my ice scraper/snow wiper in my car because I need it for snow storms.
> 
> Seems now, my rating will never improve, because even if I get 5 stars for the rest of my life driving for uber, my rated trips will increase by 1 each time, and my 5 star count will increase by 1 each time- keeping it the same.


If you're driving a truck you'll generally get downrated by users - and there's not much you can do about that... other than come up with a funny story about why you're driving a truck that riders will appreciate.

As far as missing the landing point, don't worry about it - you'll get better at it with time. When I get close to a destination that isn't obvious I just ask the pax "ok... we're close now, tell me which one it is" and they're always fine with pointing it out.

Yes, it is a pain to recover from a 1* rating... it takes a lot of 5*s to make up for a 1*...
but that's what those first 50 rides are for... to get the system down and come up with your own style of driving and communicating that pax can relate to. Personally, I don't like most - and they can tell


----------



## driverguy77

I meant TRUNK, not truck. it was a typo.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

driverguy77 said:


> I meant TRUNK, not truck. it was a typo.


Well, then... nevermind.


----------



## Coachman

driverguy77 said:


> At what rating does the rider (or at least be in danger of) getting deactivated? I've been told some riders have a rating of 1.0 and below and still can ride.


I've never heard of a rider being deactivated based on a poor rating alone. They may get deactivated if there are critical safety complaints from drivers. But I think it has to be something like assault before Uber cares. I had a totally crazy woman in my car once and notified Uber. Based on their response I'm certain they didn't do a thing.


----------



## driverguy77

Coachman said:


> I've never heard of a rider being deactivated based on a poor rating alone. They may get deactivated if there are critical safety complaints from drivers. But I think it has to be something like assault before Uber cares. I had a totally crazy woman in my car once and notified Uber. Based on their response I'm certain they didn't do a thing.


Define crazy, in this case, totally drunk and not making a bit of sense perhaps?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

driverguy77 said:


> Define crazy, in this case, totally drunk and not making a bit of sense perhaps?


No... that defines most riders after 1AM

Crazy as in unsafe - threatening - abusive - dangerous - criminal


----------



## SteveNBham

Oc_DriverX said:


> So Uber suggests that you spend your own money on treats and then have to clean up after the customers who use them.
> 
> It is often not safe to open the door. The only doors I have opened in memory are for those who are on crutches or someone who is elderly.
> 
> Unfortunately, the number of times we get tipped would argue against carrying bags.


I did a lunch trip picking up a couple heading to Colorado on a skiing trip. Loaded 6 bags when picking them up and at the airport. The guys said thank you and shook my hand. REALLY?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SteveNBham said:


> The guys said thank you and shook my hand. REALLY?


BTDT... makes me hust want to slap 'em.


----------



## raygam

arto71 said:


> Every time you finish an Uber ride, you give your driver a rating from one to five stars. Chances are you probably don't put a lot of thought into that rating, but for Uber drivers, it's crucial.


This is, largely, Uber B.S. as most of us already know. There is no 5 star rating, only a PASS or FAIL system. A rating of 4 will FAIL (get you off the system) and a rating of 5 will PASS. The rest is meaningless crap.



arto71 said:


> The most useful part of the Uber guide for its drivers will probably be the advice on how to maintain a high score. Here's what Uber recommends:
> 
> Offer passengers bottled water, chewing gum, snacks, mints and phone chargers.
> Keep your vehicle clean and well-maintained


Really!? With current UberX rates this would be financial suicide. As for opening doors, etc. we charge/make less money then yellow cabs in NYC. They make more and don't open doors. If people want service they pay for it. I open doors for my (not Uber) black car customers who pay a lot of $ for the service. If someone wants _wholesale / discount / bottom-of-the-barrel_ prices that is the service they get as well. This is the world we live in.

No rebuttal required or requested. Just telling it the way it is around here.


----------



## UberWhenICan

From reading many of the posts on this forum, and my short time as an Uber driver (even shorter time as a Lyft driver), I've come to the realization that Uber at one time was an excellent alternative to the current taxi system. A clean car, pleasant driving experience, and lower costs than a taxi. It wasn't always cheap, but using Uber/Lyft became a viable option for many people who would normally take a taxi somewhere.

Now, I believe that Uber has become the McDonalds of the ride-sharing community. Lyft, just by having to compete with Uber on pricing, went the direction of the comfort food diner. You pay a little more for Lyft, but you'll probably get a better overall ride, and you can tip.

Uber and Lyft doesn't need to help drivers any more than it has to. McDonalds has a very high turnover of employees, and you still see them on every other block in some cities. No matter how little McDonalds pays their employees, there is still a ton of people who go there every single day. They bring their kids, who later become staples for the next generation.

McDonalds hires mainly people who want to work between 10-25 hours per week. Only managers and shift supervisors do more than 40 hours per week, and McDonalds likes it that way. That way you are only paying extra benefits for those who are loyal to the company.

Lastly, Uber and Lyft have one benefit that even McDonalds can't do (at least not right now). Uber and Lyft can convince their drivers to pony up to getting extras for their riders, under the pretense that it will help them stay on as drivers, with better ratings. Yet, they don't have to reimburse you for a single penny of any of those extras - they depend on the IRS - the government - to permit the driver a percentage of the mileage or groceries to be deducted from your taxes.

It's no wonder why Uber and Lyft don't want drivers to become employees. Imagine if they actually win their case and stay a "technology company". All any company has to do going forward is build an app that links a person and another person together. Hotels, restaurants, airlines....

Instead of raising rates to take care of the drivers, they give short term incentives of extra money for bringing in more drivers, but in the long term you just lowered your chances of getting another ping if the new guy you signed up is closer.

I like working a few hours every week on Uber and Lyft, but my reasons are different than many of yours. I love to drive, and love to meet people. Uber/Lyft lets me do that and make a few extra dollars on the side. However, in my area, there is no chance I could work full time at it. At best I average $10-12 an hour net, put more than a few miles on my car, and with so many new drivers coming out of the woodwork, it's not going to get any better.

For those who can make Uber/Lyft work on 40 hours a week, I applaud you. But you are not their demographic. You are actually detrimental to their overall plan. The longer their drivers stay, the more the drivers talk, and then the more they'll want to change things. They'd rather you quit and let the new guy you convinced to join take over your share.

Companies like Uber look at the long game as what they can do for themselves, and you are just pawns in their big chess game.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberWhenICan said:


> From reading many of the posts on this forum, and my short time as an Uber driver (even shorter time as a Lyft driver), I've come to the realization that Uber at one time was an excellent alternative to the current taxi system. A clean car, pleasant driving experience, and lower costs than a taxi. It wasn't always cheap, but using Uber/Lyft became a viable option for many people who would normally take a taxi somewhere.
> 
> Now, I believe that Uber has become the McDonalds of the ride-sharing community. Lyft, just by having to compete with Uber on pricing, went the direction of the comfort food diner. You pay a little more for Lyft, but you'll probably get a better overall ride, and you can tip.
> 
> Uber and Lyft doesn't need to help drivers any more than it has to. McDonalds has a very high turnover of employees, and you still see them on every other block in some cities. No matter how little McDonalds pays their employees, there is still a ton of people who go there every single day. They bring their kids, who later become staples for the next generation.
> 
> McDonalds hires mainly people who want to work between 10-25 hours per week. Only managers and shift supervisors do more than 40 hours per week, and McDonalds likes it that way. That way you are only paying extra benefits for those who are loyal to the company.
> 
> Lastly, Uber and Lyft have one benefit that even McDonalds can't do (at least not right now). Uber and Lyft can convince their drivers to pony up to getting extras for their riders, under the pretense that it will help them stay on as drivers, with better ratings. Yet, they don't have to reimburse you for a single penny of any of those extras - they depend on the IRS - the government - to permit the driver a percentage of the mileage or groceries to be deducted from your taxes.
> 
> It's no wonder why Uber and Lyft don't want drivers to become employees. Imagine if they actually win their case and stay a "technology company". All any company has to do going forward is build an app that links a person and another person together. Hotels, restaurants, airlines....
> 
> Instead of raising rates to take care of the drivers, they give short term incentives of extra money for bringing in more drivers, but in the long term you just lowered your chances of getting another ping if the new guy you signed up is closer.
> 
> I like working a few hours every week on Uber and Lyft, but my reasons are different than many of yours. I love to drive, and love to meet people. Uber/Lyft lets me do that and make a few extra dollars on the side. However, in my area, there is no chance I could work full time at it. At best I average $10-12 an hour net, put more than a few miles on my car, and with so many new drivers coming out of the woodwork, it's not going to get any better.
> 
> For those who can make Uber/Lyft work on 40 hours a week, I applaud you. But you are not their demographic. You are actually detrimental to their overall plan. The longer their drivers stay, the more the drivers talk, and then the more they'll want to change things. They'd rather you quit and let the new guy you convinced to join take over your share.
> 
> Companies like Uber look at the long game as what they can do for themselves, and you are just pawns in their big chess game.


It's always a mistake to compare wage-earning, tax-paying, benfits-enjoying employees to independent contractors who are INVESTING in an opportunity to run a business.
McApples to McOranges.

Other than that - great post!


----------



## uberguuber

I think it sucks...


----------



## angryuberman

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I liked the part in the chart where the fares per hour was $36 over an entire week, seriously doubt that is possible now. Says top drivers were at $28.40, now the emails I get say top drivers are at $17 per hour, glad to see they are keeping partners earnings high, and at an 84% acceptance rate no guarantees for that driver!


its minimum wage in vegas now


----------

